# Danielle Savage - Oregon - June



## bote (Jun 10, 2010)

My friend (your friend?) Danielle is playing her songs real soon at a bar near you (if you live in Oregon that is). She is awesome and you should check her out. I will be the squirrely looking critter in the corner, don't be a stranger.

More dates posted soon, somewhere around Portland 20-25th
for now songs and dates at:

Danielle Savage on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

